# Latest Leaked/located Ota 5.8.895



## rduckwor (Nov 23, 2011)

Anyone had a look yet? OP stated that OTA DID NOT break forever root.

Thanks,

RMD


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

rduckwor said:


> Anyone had a look yet? OP stated that OTA DID NOT break forever root.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> RMD


wat?


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

The op where?

Edit:
Nvm.. found it.

Im patiently waiting for purify to get updated to this.. lovin it!


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

OP of what thread?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

